# 2 new's Jackson production 8 string guitars



## Cesarguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

Well... i see this in another post here, and i see the models in the Namm page too, i very excited about this, 2 new 8 string from jackson guitars.

Jackson Pro Dinky DKA8






Jackson JS32-8Q


----------



## InfinityAndThree (Jan 21, 2013)

inb4 'omg why 26.5 scale length I'm not gonna be able to tune to drop Z!!

They look sick. I'm going to try and get that DKA8. God Namm this year is blowing me away!


----------



## Rook (Jan 21, 2013)

WAT


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 21, 2013)

MAPLE BOARD!!!! 

Both of these look incredible.


----------



## codycarter (Jan 21, 2013)

No inline headstocks?


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I never.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 21, 2013)

kn1feparty said:


> Well I never.



Especially from Jackson and especially with passive pickups STOCK


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 21, 2013)

I like.

The JS is probably junk (and I'm a huge Jackson fan) but that pro series will probably kick a lot of ass.

Unfortunately I still have no idea how good the new pros are, since I'm still waiting on mine...


----------



## iron blast (Jan 21, 2013)

I really like the 1st one minus the kill switch and add a different finish the 2nd looks pretty awesome


----------



## Cesarguitar (Jan 21, 2013)

I see this in the page of an european store

Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK

Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK e-guitar, 8-string, alder body, bolt on 1 pcs. maple neck with graphite reinforcemnt and scarf joint, maple fretbaord, 24 jumbo frets, 55mm nut width, scale 673mm, 1x dimarzio activator 8 humbucker (bridge) and 1x dimarzio activator 8 humbucker (neck) pickups, jackson HT8 hardtail brdige, 3 way switch, kill switch, planet waves locking tuner, finish metallic black

Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky TR

Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky TR e-guitar, 8-string, basswood body with quilted maple top, 3 pcs. bolt on maple neck with Graphite Reinforcement and scarf joint, rosewood fretboard, 24 jumbo frets, nut width 55mm, pearloid piranha inlays, scale 673 mm, 2x jackson humbucker pickups, jackson 8-string hardtail brdige with string thru body, 3 way switch, finish transparent red


----------



## littledoc (Jan 21, 2013)

Do I spy a giant square neck heel on that inappropriately named Dinky?


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 21, 2013)

26.5"? Really? Have we not learned anything from the Schecter Omen by now?


----------



## kn1feparty (Jan 21, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Especially from Jackson and especially with passive pickups STOCK



Indeed. I'm pretty impressed/surprised. Wonder what the price will be on the Pro DK model.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 21, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> 26.5"? Really? Have we not learned anything from the Schecter Omen by now?


Took longer than I expected for this to pop up


----------



## Erazoender (Jan 21, 2013)

Very cool... but come on. 27" or bust. 

That first one in 27 without a kill switch will have me gassing hard though.


----------



## McKay (Jan 21, 2013)

26.5 is fine, I can tune well down with my Loomis.

As for the killswitch, it's much less obtrusive when it's not red. Easy to fix. Jackson should be congratulated for doing such a good job!


----------



## jsl2h90 (Jan 21, 2013)

They look pretty cool. I'm looking for Jackson's answer to the Prestige line of Ibby 8's though. I would totally like to see a production model American made 8 string soloist modeled off of the old SL2-H models.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

What's with the 26.5" hate? Ibanez uses 27". 

OH MY GOD! SSO complaining about .5" Who would of thought? 

I'm buying the JS23 if it come sin the natural the JS32 7Q comes in


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

codycarter said:


> No inline headstocks?



Jackson did it for a custom shop model. Looked too big and ugly imo.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 21, 2013)

Although I will probably never buy an 8-string, that Dinky looks tasty.


----------



## Draceius (Jan 21, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/225120-new-jackson-7s-2013-a.html Should answer most of these questions


----------



## sakeido (Jan 21, 2013)

littledoc said:


> Do I spy a giant square neck heel on that inappropriately named Dinky?



I still don't know what kind of shitty technique you have to be playing with for a neck heel to be a problem

the DKA8...


----------



## The Scenic View (Jan 21, 2013)

Just read that the Pro Series is a bolt on. Hopefully it's a very comfy bolt on like some of the higher end guitars we have today :/


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What's with the 26.5" hate? Ibanez uses 27".
> 
> OH MY GOD! SSO complaining about .5" Who would of thought?



Which is why im eyeing the schecter omen active 8. 28'' scale. 

Still though. More passive loaded 8 strings.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which is why im eyeing the schecter omen active 8. 28'' scale.
> 
> Still though. More passive loaded 8 strings.



I want the jackson because then it'd be the first in my collection! and the first 8


----------



## Kroaton (Jan 21, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> What's with the 26.5" hate? Ibanez uses 27".
> 
> OH MY GOD! SSO complaining about .5" Who would of thought?
> 
> I'm buying the JS23 if it come sin the natural the JS32 7Q comes in



Who said anything about 27"? Look at the new Schecters , anything in the Agile line-up , any custom build , BC Rich (haha) most of them are 27" or beyond.

It's more a matter of principle , just showing how out of touch the designers from Jackson (and most big guitar companies) really are.

Also a killswitch? Why not a shadow pot? For fuck's sake , even Buckethead's LP would be better suited for lower tunings.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 21, 2013)

That DKA Pro looks awesome.

I'm not in the market for an 8-string but if I was, that'd be it.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 21, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Who said anything about 27"? Look at the new Schecters , anything in the Agile line-up , any custom build , BC Rich (haha) most of them are 27" or beyond.
> 
> It's more a matter of principle , just showing how out of touch the designers from Jackson (and most big guitar companies) really are.
> 
> Also a killswitch? Why not a shadow pot? For fuck's sake , even Buckethead's LP would be better suited for lower tunings.



actually it feels to me like Jackson was perfectly in touch on this one, cuz the guitar is gorgeous, has passives, and I like the 26.5" scale since F# is about as low as I wanna go. killswitch is a sick idea too and I especially like how it is a button from an arcade machine


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Who said anything about 27"? Look at the new Schecters , anything in the Agile line-up , any custom build , BC Rich (haha) most of them are 27" or beyond.
> 
> It's more a matter of principle , just showing how out of touch the designers from Jackson (and most big guitar companies) really are.
> 
> Also a killswitch? Why not a shadow pot? For fuck's sake , even Buckethead's LP would be better suited for lower tunings.



Apparently, your reading comprehension lacks. I said "Ibanez is 27""

I said something about 27"


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2013)

codycarter said:


> No inline headstocks?



because an inline 8 would be practical?

lol kids these days


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> because an inline 8 would be practical?
> 
> lol kids these days




I want inline reverse headstock! I joke I joke. The Soloist headstock is far too sexy for my own good.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 21, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> 26.5"? Really? Have we not learned anything from the Schecter Omen by now?



I personally have learned that 26.5 is a wonderful scale


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2013)

Agreed its quite nice IMO


----------



## Apatheosis (Jan 21, 2013)

I LOVE the first guitar... Damn, if only it wasn't a bolt on and had a nicer scale length.

Great inspiration for a DC800 colour scheme though!

The killswitch is just magic, great touch.


----------



## Valserp (Jan 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see the neck heels but fuck... those headstocks already have me "meh"-ing :/

Edit: Wrong damn thread about the new Jackson's - the headstocks don't look THAT bad on an 8...


----------



## Chuck (Jan 21, 2013)

^ I direct you to post #30 ITT


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 21, 2013)

Really like that first one, but the killswitch looks a little too gimmicky to me. White D Activators, maple board and 26.5" are all really cool features, tho. Can't wait to try one at NAMM.


----------



## Blackbog3 (Jan 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jackson did it for a custom shop model. Looked too big and ugly imo.



Big and sexy is more like it.


----------



## aawshred (Jan 21, 2013)

Pretty bummed about that scale length. But who knows, these might be stellar. I'll be able to see at NAMM I guess.


----------



## Kristianx510 (Jan 22, 2013)

I had a 25.5 scale length 8 string and never had a single complaint about it. Yeah a longer scale length is probably better, but 26.5 is a perfect medium for longer scale lengths, and a smaller, more comfortable guitar. Personally, that first guitar put me back in the market for 8 strings. Can't wait for NAMM.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm getting a DKA8.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 22, 2013)

I've played a LTD H-308 and it has a 25.5 scale and while the strings were way too small I can't see it being a big problem


----------



## aawshred (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm hopeful about this, but if my Jackson X-series 7 with a 26.5 scale is the same tension-wise as this guitar, then a low F isn't going to be optimal. maybe with like an .80 gauge string, but i really do not prefer the tone of that heavy gauge. 

But to be honest i very well may end getting both the 7 and the 8 with the killswitch in black and white, they're just too badass.


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 22, 2013)

I honestly like the first one, although my GAS for carvin outweighs the need for a jackson 8. Hope they put out some more models, I've always liked jackson.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jan 22, 2013)

well thanks to the DKA8 im probably going to be adding my first 8 and jackson to my collection at the same time


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 22, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> well thanks to the DKA8 im probably going to be adding my first 8 and jackson to my collection at the same time



I'm going with the JS32 8Q  never played an 8. No one around me owns one


----------



## Rook (Jan 22, 2013)

An 80 at F# on a 25.5" scale is about the same tension as an 80 at F on a 27 and nobody thinks twice about that, you could easily use a standard 8 string tuning on that without having to go over the dangerous 90 gauge teritory, I use a 90 tuned to F on my .strandberg* which is 25.75" and it sounds great, less cold than a longer scale, really thick and I have clips to prove!

I'm gunna get the DK8 for sure, £630 with D Activator 8's and locking tuners as standard? Yes please! Perfect backup guitar.

I'd ditch that killswitch a bit quick...


----------



## Valennic (Jan 22, 2013)

Kroaton said:


> Who said anything about 27"? Look at the new Schecters , anything in the Agile line-up , any custom build , BC Rich (haha) most of them are 27" or beyond.
> 
> It's more a matter of principle , just showing how out of touch the designers from Jackson (and most big guitar companies) really are.
> 
> Also a killswitch? Why not a shadow pot? For fuck's sake , even Buckethead's LP would be better suited for lower tunings.



They do everything right, and you bitch about a half an inch and a removable switch? Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 22, 2013)

ZOMG GUYS I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S NOT 30" SCALE WTF TERRIBLE GUITAR.







..On a serious note, my gas list keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jan 22, 2013)

26.5" Is such a minor difference from 27" that most people probably couldn't tell if you didn't tell them. 

The only thing I don't like is the red button, easy fix though. I'm still getting that DKA8.


----------



## littledoc (Jan 22, 2013)

sakeido said:


> I still don't know what kind of shitty technique you have to be playing with for a neck heel to be a problem



Congratulations on your freakish gigantic hands, or your bizarre disdain for unhindered fret access across the entire fretboard. Whichever it is.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 22, 2013)

littledoc said:


> Congratulations on your freakish gigantic hands, or your bizarre disdain for unhindered fret access across the entire fretboard. Whichever it is.



my hands aren't that big but last I checked if you are holding the neck right your neck heel should never be bothering you. it is all technique. if you have your thumb flat on your guitar neck yeah I can see the heel being the problem but imo that is poor technique and guitar manufacturer's shouldn't cater to people who play like that. and hell, if you really can't get over it get a Parker, problem solved. 

the only thing that fucks up fret access for me is guitars where the treble side cutaway isn't low enough (strat style bodies) or the horn is in too close to the neck so it gets in the way whenever you flatten out your hand to go for a big reach with more than just your pinky (suhr modern pro). neither of these things are ever problems with the classic soloist/dinky shape.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2013)

Rook said:


> An 80 at F# on a 25.5" scale is about the same tension as an 80 at F on a 27 and nobody thinks twice about that, you could easily use a standard 8 string tuning on that without having to go over the dangerous 90 gauge teritory, I use a 90 tuned to F on my .strandberg* which is 25.75" and it sounds great, less cold than a longer scale, really thick and I have clips to prove!
> 
> I'm gunna get the DK8 for sure, £630 with D Activator 8's and locking tuners as standard? Yes please! Perfect backup guitar.
> 
> I'd ditch that killswitch a bit quick...



It's not about tension, it's about harmonic content. If you don't mind the sound that's your deal, but to me an F#-tuned .080 at 25.5" sounds like ass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

InfinityCollision said:


> It's not about tension, it's about harmonic content. If you don't mind the sound that's your deal, but to me an F#-tuned .080 at 25.5" sounds like ass.



This is why I hate using smaller scale necks on ERGs. I prefer the attack and sharpness of thinner gauge strings.

"Just use thicker gauge strings!" Fuck you, I don't want my low F to sound like a wet fart.


----------



## Rook (Jan 22, 2013)

Is that a fact?  

It can sound bad, but it's very easy to sort it out with the right pickups and string brand. I thought increasing scale meant more fundamental thus comparatively less harmonic content anyway, I'd have thought its the harmonic content you want...? (Question, not statement )

Besides these are 26.5", not 25.5"

EDIT: Just wanna point out (smiley face)

I refer to tension because that's what I care about when I'm playing, I like all manner of sounds and adjust to what I get, hence I was pointing out why I don't mind it being a shorter scale, not saying YOU GUYS AND YOUR SILLY LONG SCALES RARARARAR my next .strandberg* is gunna be 28.5" on the bass side


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2013)

Pickups don't affect what I'm talking about. String brand does to an extent (part of Circle K's appeal). Don't have time to write it all out right now, this old thread does a pretty good job of explaining it and while some aspects aren't dealt with in the scope of the thread it's sufficient to get the idea across.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 22, 2013)

don't really get the inlay thing they got going on on the first one


----------



## Heroin (Jan 22, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


> don't really get the inlay thing they got going on on the first one



I think it adds character  it's a little more interesting than a blank board imo.


----------



## skeels (Jan 22, 2013)

Is it just me or is anyone else having trouble telling Rook and JazzHands apart now?


----------



## Valennic (Jan 22, 2013)

skeels said:


> Is it just me or is anyone else having trouble telling Rook and JazzHands apart now?



God damn birds.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

Valennic said:


> God damn birds.



I bet you don't even lift.


----------



## Cesarguitar (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey guys, check this out, in this page you can see the new models from Jackson (also from fender and other brands). Check the USA select models, very interesting http://www.namm.org/sites/www.namm.org/files_public/presskits/WN13/FMIC 2013 NAMM Show Products.pdf


----------



## littledoc (Jan 23, 2013)

sakeido said:


> my hands aren't that big but last I checked if you are holding the neck right your neck heel should never be bothering you. it is all technique. if you have your thumb flat on your guitar neck yeah I can see the heel being the problem but imo that is poor technique and guitar manufacturer's shouldn't cater to people who play like that. and hell, if you really can't get over it get a Parker, problem solved.



I'm totally dumbfounded as to how you can think, say, a neck-through or set neck isn't highly preferable to a giant square bolt heel. When you have that much mass behind the 17th fret and beyond, it's simply impossible to reach the upper register &#8211; especially the lower strings &#8211; without some serious hand gymnastics.

Just to show you what I'm talking about, I returned an Alexi-600 for exactly this problem. There's a pic in the post where you can clearly see that in order to access the upper frets it's necessary to contort your hand in a rather uncomfortable way &#8211; the mass of the body prevents the thumb from sitting naturally behind the fingers, as it should. And upon watching Alexi Laiho and others who play such guitars, I've noticed that they've pretty much adapted to using this technique... but it may also explain why you don't hear him play much on the lower strings of the upper frets. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/172816-ngd-evening-alexi-600-blacky.html

So, it has nothing to do with "technique", unless you've just played square bolts for so long that you don't know what you're missing with a nice smooth neck-through. There's a reason high-end guitars usually have neck-throughs or contoured set/bolt joints instead of fat square ones.


----------



## AliceLG (Jan 23, 2013)

Both 8s are up (unavailable as of now obviously) in the german Thomann, very competitively priced I'd say:

Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK

Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky TR

I'd consider the Pro, but I'd need a 90 for E just to get to my comfort zone tension-wise


----------



## Rook (Jan 23, 2013)

AliceLG said:


> Both 8s are up (unavailable as of now obviously) in the german Thomann, very competitively priced I'd say:
> 
> Jackson Pro DKA8 Dinky MBK
> 
> ...



If you get the 90 from Circle K or something you should be fine, in fact having just a little less than usual tension on those big bastard strings gives it more and more life and zing. That extra depth you get from the 90 compared to a pingier sounding 74 or something is great from cleans and just needs a bit of tweaking for high gain.

EDIT: In my experience, I know there are plenty of you guys who think very differently.



Valennic said:


> God damn birds.



WUT


----------



## Philligan (Jan 23, 2013)

littledoc said:


> I'm totally dumbfounded as to how you can think, say, a neck-through or set neck isn't highly preferable to a giant square bolt heel. When you have that much mass behind the 17th fret and beyond, it's simply impossible to reach the upper register &#8211; especially the lower strings &#8211; without some serious hand gymnastics.
> 
> Just to show you what I'm talking about, I returned an Alexi-600 for exactly this problem. There's a pic in the post where you can clearly see that in order to access the upper frets it's necessary to contort your hand in a rather uncomfortable way &#8211; the mass of the body prevents the thumb from sitting naturally behind the fingers, as it should. And upon watching Alexi Laiho and others who play such guitars, I've noticed that they've pretty much adapted to using this technique... but it may also explain why you don't hear him play much on the lower strings of the upper frets.
> 
> ...



I have medium-ish hands and really stubby fingers, and I've never had an issue with the big heels  Granted, I don't spend too much time on the high frets, but enough; I actually really like heels like that, they feel really sturdy and seem to sound fatter. I'm suspicious that it's gonna be a little contoured or angled, too, similar to the Schecter bolt-ons. If it's good enough for SRV it's good enough for me 



Rook said:


> If you get the 90 from Circle K or something you should be fine, in fact having just a little less than usual tension on those big bastard strings gives it more and more life and zing. That extra depth you get from the 90 compared to a pingier sounding 74 or something is great from cleans and just needs a bit of tweaking for high gain.



I'm gonna have to try this. I like a bit less tension for what you said, but that was going from an 80 to 74. Instead of hovering around something medium tension like an 80, I'll try going heavier for actually balanced tension and see how that goes.

Also, I think that black Dinky looks really awesome, maybe the best looking big-brand 8 out right now


----------



## sakeido (Jan 23, 2013)

littledoc said:


> I'm totally dumbfounded as to how you can think, say, a neck-through or set neck isn't highly preferable to a giant square bolt heel. When you have that much mass behind the 17th fret and beyond, it's simply impossible to reach the upper register &#8211; especially the lower strings &#8211; without some serious hand gymnastics.


It's not impossible and guitar is hand gymnastics anyway, what does it matter if I have to alter my technique ever so slightly to play certain things



> Just to show you what I'm talking about, I returned an Alexi-600 for exactly this problem. There's a pic in the post where you can clearly see that in order to access the upper frets it's necessary to contort your hand in a rather uncomfortable way &#8211; the mass of the body prevents the thumb from sitting naturally behind the fingers, as it should. And upon watching Alexi Laiho and others who play such guitars, I've noticed that they've pretty much adapted to using this technique... but it may also explain why you don't hear him play much on the lower strings of the upper frets.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/172816-ngd-evening-alexi-600-blacky.html


That's a flying V, bro, not a soloist. And it has the nice neckthrough heel that you are talking about so much... maybe there is something to it when I say the body has more to do with upper fret access than the heel. 



> So, it has nothing to do with "technique", unless you've just played square bolts for so long that you don't know what you're missing with a nice smooth neck-through. There's a reason high-end guitars usually have neck-throughs or contoured set/bolt joints instead of fat square ones.


I've had maybe 20 guitars of all different constructions. Right now I've got a set neck, neck through, a Suhr bolt on, a Jackson 7 string with a "huge square bolt on," a Dean 7 string with an even bigger bolt on, and a Parker bolt on. I play em all top to bottom just fine. I just don't care.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 23, 2013)

Since everyone keeps talking about the square heel, I though i'd share my experience. 

The majority of my guitars are neck-through. 

I have a Fender standard Strat and a Schecter Damien Elite 7

Both have squre heels except the Schecter is angled. When I switch from my Ibanez RGT to my Schecter 7 it feels different. I have had to adjust my technique though. If anything, the square heel is better for your hand. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## groverj3 (Jan 23, 2013)

I prefer a neck-through... but I can play a bolt-on just fine, square or AANJ. If I pay lots of money for a guitar I'd rather it be neck through, but a bolt-on for the right price is fine by me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

> *Chris Broderick Pro Series Soloist&#8482; 6 and 7*
> 
> When Chris Broderick joined a revitalized Megadeth in 2008, fans were awestruck by his chops. Jackson now honors this metal stalwart with the Chris Broderick Pro Series Soloist, in six-string and seven-string models.
> Both models boast an arch-top mahogany body and through-body maple neck, 12&#8221;-radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets, 25.5&#8221; scale length, stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, direct-mount DiMarzio® Chris Broderick signature pickups, Floyd Rose® Special tremolo (Special seven-string tremolo on seven-string model), Jackson die-cast tuners and Dunlop® locking strap buttons. Available in Satin Black and Snow White.










> *Corey Beaulieu USA Signature KV6 and KV7*
> 
> Trivium&#8217;s Corey Beaulieu is a true virtuoso and needs a guitar to keep up with his blindingly fast hands. That&#8217;s why Jackson is excited to honor him and Trivium fans alike with the Corey Beaulieu USA Signature KV, in six-string and seven-string models.
> Both models feature an alder body (AAA flame top on trans finish model), bound through-body quartersawn maple neck, compound-radius, ebony fingerboard with old-school sharkfin inlays, covered Seymour Duncan® Blackout pickups with three-way toggle switching, single volume control, original Floyd Rose tremolo (seven-string tremolo on seven-string model), and Jackson tuners. Available in Gloss Black, Transparent Black and Transparent Red. Includes case.









> *Pro DKA Dinky&#8482; 7 and 8*
> 
> The limited edition Pro DKA Dinky, available in seven-string and eight-string models, features an arch-top alder body, bolt-on maple neck (flat-sawn) with graphite reinforcement, 16&#8221;-radius maple fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and offset position markers (12th-fret shark fin inlay on eight-string model), stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, 26.5&#8221; scale length, dual direct-mount DiMarzio D Activator 7&#8482; pickups (8&#8482;in eight-string model) with five-way switching, single volume and tone controls, momentary kill switch (for stutter effects), recessed Jackson HT-7 seven-string hard-tail string-through bridge (HT-8 in eight-string model), Planet Waves® locking tuners and Dunlop locking strap pins. Pro DKA7 available in Satin White; Pro DKA8 available in Metallic Black.










> *USA Select B7MG, USA Select B7MG Deluxe, USA Select B8MG, and USA Select B8MG Deluxe*
> 
> The seven-string B7MG features a beveled alder body, bolt-on quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement and oil finish, compound-radius ebony fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and side-dot position markers, 27&#8221; scale length, direct-mount EMG® 707 (neck) and 81-7 (bridge) pickups, Jackson direct-mount HT-7 hard-tail string-through bridge, Jackson-branded Gotoh® tuners and Dunlop locking strap pins. The USA Select B7MG Deluxe offers the same specifications as the B7MG, but with a 1-piece neck-thru-body quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement and scarf joint. Both models available in Walnut Stain, Au Natural, Satin Black, and Satin Grey. Models include case.
> The eight-string USA Select B8MG features a beveled alder body, bolt-on quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement, compound-radius ebony fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and side-dot position markers, 27&#8221; scale length, direct-mount EMG® 808 pickups, Jackson direct-mount HT-8 hard-tail string-through bridge, Jackson-branded Gotoh tuners and Dunlop locking strap pins. The USA Select B8MG Deluxe offers the same specifications as the B8MG, but with a 1-piece neck-thru-body quartersawn maple neck with graphite reinforcement and scarf joint. Both models available in Walnut Stain, Au Natural, Satin Black, and Satin Grey. Models include case.








> *JS22-7 DKA Dinky, JS32-7Q Dinky, JS32-8Q Dinky, JS3QM Concert&#8482; Bass, and JS3VQM Concert Bass*
> 
> The JS22-7 DKA Dinky JS Series seven-string features an arch-top basswood body, bolt-on maple neck, 16&#8221;-radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and &#8220;piranha&#8221; inlays, 26.5&#8221; scale length, dual high-output Jackson humbucking pickups, single volume and tone controls, direct-mount hard-tail bridge, and die-cast tuners. Available in Satin Black.
> The JS32-7Q Dinky JS Series seven-string, also available with eight strings as the JS32-8Q Dinky, features an arch-top basswood body with a dazzling quilt maple top, bolt-on maple neck, 16&#8221;-radius rosewood fingerboard with 24 jumbo frets and piranha inlays, 26.5&#8221; scale length, stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, dual high-output Jackson seven-string humbucking pickups (eight-string on JS32-8Q Dinky), single volume and tone controls, direct-mount Jackson HT-7 (HT-8 on JS32-8Q Dinky) hard-tail bridge, and die-cast tuners. JS32-7Q Dinky available in Natural; JS32-8Q Dinky available in Transparent Red.
> The four-string JS3QM Concert Bass and JS3VQM Concert Bass feature a basswood body with a quilt maple top, super-stable bolt-on maple neck with 24-fret compound-radius rosewood fingerboard, stylish fingerboard and headstock binding, 34&#8221; scale length (35&#8221; on the JS3VQM), dual high-output Jackson pickups, two volume controls and three-band active EQ (mid/low/high), high-mass four-string Jackson bridge (five-string on the JS3VQM), and die-cast mini tuners. JS3QM available in Transparent Red and Transparent Blue; JS3VQM available in Transparent Amber and Transparent Black.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 23, 2013)

Damn, that maple one is sex. If I can tune my 24.75' Viper to drop G, 26.5 will suffice.


----------



## Valennic (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm really, really sad that the DKA's are only limited edition. It makes me angry too because I'm going to pull money out of my ass to get both of them.


----------



## trent6308 (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks like Jackson are listening to what the people want again.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 23, 2013)

E for effort.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

I just noticed that Jackson is using those wider-sized passive pickups like the ones on the Ibanez S8.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just noticed that Jackson is using those wider-sized passive pickups like the ones on the Ibanez S8.



Yuuuup. Maybe they know something we don't. Maybe we can expect Seymour Duncan or Dimarzio aftermarket pickups for these?

Though, that is incredibly frustrating. Forcing you to get a very specific type of pickup.


----------



## Cesarguitar (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't really understand, i see a lot of people changing the stock ibanez rga pickups for another Dimarzio or Bare knuckle, you can't do that with the S8 or the Jackson js?


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 23, 2013)

My complaint is that companies seem to refuse to settle on a set of standards for pickup sizes. Gets very annoying because it means new pickups won't be a direct drop-in and may require modification. New pickups in this Ibanez S8 or this Jackson means you will more than likely need to re-drill holes to mount the pickups to the body. That alone is enough to make me take my money elsewhere.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2013)

Cesarguitar said:


> I don't really understand, i see a lot of people changing the stock ibanez rga pickups for another Dimarzio or Bare knuckle, you can't do that with the S8 or the Jackson js?



These look like they're as narrow as stock pickups, but as wide as actives.


----------



## Mr GriND (Jan 24, 2013)

New models 8 string and more: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RuCUOoe8HVg#! and bc rich 8 at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79GyjdyFzvg


----------



## Chuck (Jan 24, 2013)

Sweet


----------



## Valennic (Jan 24, 2013)

Mr GriND said:


> New models 8 string and more: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RuCUOoe8HVg#! and bc rich 8 at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=79GyjdyFzvg



The guy in the Jackson video is infuriating. I'm not convinced he knows what guitars are. But, I'm really loving seeing the guitars.


----------



## Rook (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just noticed that Jackson is using those wider-sized passive pickups like the ones on the Ibanez S8.



What wider spaced pickups? They're just DA8's, is there any confirmation they're wider than usual?


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 25, 2013)

Valennic said:


> The guy in the Jackson video is infuriating. I'm not convinced he knows what guitars are. But, I'm really loving seeing the guitars.



Yea, it blows my mind anyone can stand having "The Tone King" plug their products. He somehow manages to make everything sound like shit...


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 25, 2013)

Looking at that video, couldn't help looking at the Jackson King V's, thinking of Karl Sanders and any new things from KxK. KxK at NAMM?

Nice Pro Series.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2013)

Just ordered my DKA8. Quoted 120 days until delivery. I figured I'll have it some time in July


----------



## Rook (Jan 25, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> Yea, it blows my mind anyone can stand having "The Tone King" plug their products. He somehow manages to make everything sound like shit...



'Hey look at this'
'Yeah that's nice, how about this?'
'Oh yeah that's nice too, let me list the obvious features such as colour'
'Wow nice, yeah it is that colour, this one's a different colour'
'Yeah that one's nice'

JESUS SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## Cesarguitar (Jan 25, 2013)

4:54 Jackson USA 8 string, amazing!!

NAMM 2013 - Jackson - Neuheiten - YouTube


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 25, 2013)

Cesarguitar said:


> 4:54 Jackson USA 8 string, amazing!!
> 
> NAMM 2013 - Jackson - Neuheiten - YouTube



That thing is fucking awesome.


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 25, 2013)

Rook said:


> What wider spaced pickups? They're just DA8's, is there any confirmation they're wider than usual?









Seems to have some extra...junk...on the sides.

I'm sorry, I really don't know how to explain it! 

They're longer? The kinda look like they were meant for a 9 or 10 string guitar, but lack the appropriate number of poles for it.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 26, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> Seems to have some extra...junk...on the sides.
> 
> I'm sorry, I really don't know how to explain it!
> 
> They're longer? The kinda look like they were meant for a 9 or 10 string guitar, but lack the appropriate number of poles for it.



It's just an optical illusion created by the narrower body of the S methinks.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 26, 2013)

Valennic said:


> The guy in the Jackson video is infuriating. I'm not convinced he knows what guitars are. But, I'm really loving seeing the guitars.



I hate how he calls himself "the tone king" because he is FAR from it. That Jackson video infuriated me as well


----------



## Insinfier (Jan 26, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> It's just an optical illusion created by the narrower body of the S methinks.



Well, what about...








They're both quite odd to me.


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmmm

Maybe one of the shitty cheap factories is now putting out cheap 8 string pickups and they've both bought them and in traditional cheap knock-off style they look weird.

I dunno maybe it's just the prototypes, or maybe they are actually being completely retarded.

Questions, yep.

I agree zooming in they look a little unusual. Like a child's drawing of an 8 string pickup.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 26, 2013)

Insinfier said:


> Well, what about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is it just me, or does this whole picture looked stretched though? I agree, in this pic, the pickups look weird.

I could almost see them making passives pickups meant to fill the active sized routes over retooling to CNC smaller routes in a factory setting, but still not sure if it's just an illusion caused by bad pics. The pickups don't look like they have the same overlap to me in the Ibanez S pic as are in this Jackson pic.


----------



## xDarkCrisisx (Jan 26, 2013)

Rook said:


> 'Hey look at this'
> 'Yeah that's nice, how about this?'
> 'Oh yeah that's nice too, let me list the obvious features such as colour'
> 'Wow nice, yeah it is that colour, this one's a different colour'
> ...



What dumbfounds me is that he can go to a Jackson booth and NOT LOOK AT A FREAKIN' RHOADS!!!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 12, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Jackson did it for a custom shop model. Looked too big and ugly imo.



Even on my Jackson 7 string the head is ridiculously big......

There's just no elegant other solution than to use 2 rows.


----------



## AKopp (Feb 12, 2013)

Man I want that DKA8... That's the next one I'll order!


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 13, 2013)

Any idea how much they are going to be?


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 13, 2013)

I dig that killswitch option, it'll save me having to order one and install myself. Anybody know the prices of these things? I've seen a lot if estimates around in some pretty high figures.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 13, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Took longer than I expected for this to pop up



I know! We were going so well!


----------



## linchpin (Feb 15, 2013)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> I want inline reverse headstock!


Actually... that's kinda what I was thinking of.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 16, 2013)

Something off about those pickup routs though... They look pretty big, almost like the ones on the Ibanez S8 everyone has found to be ridiculously large. I hope I'm just seeing things and this doesn't start becoming a trend among major manufacturers. Anyone else notice them a bit large?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 16, 2013)

HurrDurr said:


> Something off about those pickup routs though... They look pretty big, almost like the ones on the Ibanez S8 everyone has found to be ridiculously large. I hope I'm just seeing things and this doesn't start becoming a trend among major manufacturers. Anyone else notice them a bit large?



Yup. You're a bit late.


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yup. You're a bit late.



Ha! Yeah I just noticed I completely ignored the fourth page when I read through this originally. Anyway, it's such a dumb idea for them to do this. Would actives fit this, since the cavity is so large?


----------



## Valennic (Feb 17, 2013)

Ordered me the DKA8. Spring you cannot come fast enough.


----------



## Jacobine (Feb 17, 2013)

InfinityAndThree said:


> inb4 'omg why 26.5 scale length I'm not gonna be able to tune to drop Z!!




lost it at drop z


----------



## chris9 (Feb 18, 2013)

just ordered the DKA8 at last a 8 string with passives!!!! should have it by april 10th


----------



## TripperJ (Mar 17, 2013)

The neck joint looks like a big block of wood to me. But thats nothing new, it's built by fender. I'm still gonna get one though.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 19, 2013)

sakeido said:


> Just ordered my DKA8. Quoted 120 days until delivery. I figured I'll have it some time in July




ok if my math is right thats may 25 from the day of your post...


so that means the new jackson's won`t be avaliable untill the end of may


----------



## sakeido (Mar 19, 2013)

jackson never estimates the time-to-release right for new models, May seems very optimistic. I wouldn't mind it in May for sure but I figure I'll be lucky to get it before the fall


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 19, 2013)

yea I got off the phone with just about everyone who would talk to me and projected late may/june/early july

no way I`m waitin that long *editexplicitiveword* fender....


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Mar 19, 2013)

The neck joint is definitely large, but it looks thinner than your typical Fender joint I think... Also the corners are rounded, that'll make it a bit more comfortable


----------



## dan_of_pants (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll be honest - I clicked on this thread for a laugh. Jackson's first couple of 8 string attempts were pretty damn ugly. These two on the other hand (particularly the first one) actually look really cool.


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 24, 2013)

Well, im sold on the red one, definitely going to buy one, i play in standard+b&F# anyway and have a 2228 if i need to downtune,funny as ive been thinking about getting a jackson for a while- and this one has pretty much sold itself to me as a perfect piezo mod 8 string (the control cavity on the back is massive)

Its truly a great time to be an ERG player! but a terrible time to be an ERG players wallet 

OH and LOL at the B.C Rich erg's, i thought they were schecters except for the 8inline headstock

EDIT, and my local guitar shop has them listed for pre order at £276 (for reference the RG8 is £349) crazy cheap and the saving will go on a decent case for it


----------



## sakeido (Mar 25, 2013)

you could put piezos in it for sure but unless something changes before production, the red 8 will not fit normal sized pickups.. it has oversized "special" ones


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah, thats my main cause for concern with it, but im glad my local shop is getting them in, so i can see if it really is the odd shape or if that was just a quick batch made for photos and namm etc...for me personally if the neck(+heel) and the rest are worth the potential headache of pickup swapping then ill get it and have the pickups re-wound in the uk.

I did search the web for 8 string oem pickup manufacturers to hopefully find out about the weird size-but came up empty.


----------



## JakSchitt (Mar 25, 2013)

FOCUS ON: Jackson JS328Q 8 corde - YouTube

The depth of the neckheel seems a little wider than on the DK8. To be expected I suppose.


----------



## ShiftKey (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah it certainly looks very 'blocky' but not too deep tho, might be possible to move the corner screw inwards a bit a take a chunk out of the heel if needed, im really looking forward to trying one out, so many questions I have about it will be clear to me when I can get into the booth and sit down with it for 10 minutes.

Having never owned a Jackson before im curious if it will be representative of Jackson design principles or just a cheap factory 8 with Jackson written on it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 27, 2013)

don`t know if the retailer is right,but I was informed jackson2013`s about 2 weeks out from this week,so that puts them in the store`s mid april,we hope.


----------



## chris9 (Mar 28, 2013)

the shop i ordered mine from says june now ha typical jackson


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Mar 28, 2013)

thats a gross heel...


----------



## DarkRain93 (Mar 28, 2013)

26.5 works fine for tuning unless you're tuning lower than E1, otherwise its nice to have a longer scale for more of a bass booming sound like a bass guitar. 
I'm sure later if the demand is there they'll make a longer scale one like Schecter did.


----------



## Valennic (Apr 1, 2013)

DarkRain93 said:


> 26.5 works fine for tuning unless you're tuning lower than E1, otherwise its nice to have a longer scale for more of a bass booming sound like a bass guitar.
> I'm sure later if the demand is there they'll make a longer scale one like Schecter did.



I'm pretty sure if we wanted our guitars to sound like basses, we'd buy basses. We buy 8 string guitars to sound like GUITARS. Not basses . Extending the scale does not a bass make.


----------



## Water Retention (Apr 1, 2013)

DarkRain93 said:


> 26.5 works fine for tuning unless you're tuning lower than E1, otherwise its nice to have a longer scale for more of a bass booming sound like a bass guitar.
> I'm sure later if the demand is there they'll make a longer scale one like Schecter did.



Have you checked the baritone line? Different money though :X

www.jacksonguitars.com/products/search.php?partno=2808083822


----------



## DarkRain93 (Apr 1, 2013)

Exactly , so 26.5, 27, or 28 would do fine and if you really want that guitar tone instead of it being really bass-like the shorter scale will do , as long as it intonates correctly.
The longer the scale the more bass timbre you get.
This Jackson looks as sick as their sevens that they have already.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 2, 2013)

^no, the longer scale on a guitar is going to give you a clearer less bassy tone, as someone with a .094 tuned to F on a 25.5 scale 7 i can say that the tone would be significantly better if i had a longer scale which would allow me to use thinner strings for the low F.


----------



## DarkRain93 (Apr 3, 2013)

Dude its the opposite, you wouldn't put 80's on a Bass guitar for E? it would flop around too much. It has to be proportionate to the size of the instrument, thats why a .080 on a 27' 8 string in drop E works as well and feels almost the same as a 30' scale fender bass vi with a .090 for its low E. Its proportional to the scale. So my point is find a good string for that size guitar, you wouldn't have to put a .090 on a 26.5' scale guitar for it to tune to E with decent tension, you could use a .084 at most without worrying about tension. It would be heavy enough at that scale. Thats why low b strings on a standard guitar (.056) is smaller than a Baritone set (.065) for medium at least.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 3, 2013)

^bass strings and guitar strings are not the same though. guitar strings use a smaller core than bass strings. the thicker core is going to need a longer scale and much more tension to achieve the same note that a down tuned guitar would need. im not a bassist but from my time here i assume what most people would want 34-35lbs on a 34" scale bass.

a .080 in E on a 27" is going to give you 14.75lbs of tension and a .090 in E on a 30" is going to give you 22.34lbs of tension which is a considerable amount more and is NOT going to give you the same feel, so thats wrong. in order to get what most people here see as decent tension, around 18lbs, on a 26.5 you would need a .092 which is 18.08lbs but that all comes down to personal preferance.

as to why baritone low B is different that a regular low B set, its most likely because baritone to most people is synonymous with a lower tuning, hence why some people say baritone tuning even though theres no such thing, thus requiring thicker strings.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 4, 2013)

Jackson 8 Strings will be incredible.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 28, 2013)

just heard from Matt's, they received one DKA8. mine, haha 

on it's way! will take a bunch of pics when it gets here


----------



## Valennic (Jun 29, 2013)

sakeido said:


> just heard from Matt's, they received one DKA8. mine, haha
> 
> on it's way! will take a bunch of pics when it gets here



Damn you


----------



## ForwardProgression (Jun 29, 2013)

sakeido said:


> just heard from Matt's, they received one DKA8. mine, haha
> 
> on it's way! will take a bunch of pics when it gets here



I ordered one too but it's in the second batch to Europe so no DKA8 till October  BTW I want to see it now! Impressions please


----------



## sakeido (Jun 29, 2013)

can do, it'll be an epic NGD 
tracking # says it should be here WEdnesday


----------



## RC_Society (Nov 13, 2013)

Well the ibanez tam100 is made very similar to the JS32 including neck sizes 
And contruction with the woods so in theory if you put some ionizer 8 by 
Dimarzio it should sound very similar if you want to go for a djenty sound


----------



## WatsonSP (Feb 8, 2014)

I just bought the red one. Actually it kicks ass and I tune it like D-G-D-G-C-F-A-D.
Pretty nice stock pick ups and a really great playing !


----------

